# Pics of cutting in please



## Vpopov81 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, I am wondering what a professional cut in job looks like. I have started doing interior painting jobs on craigslist and I always feel insecure as to how perfect it should look? Can you guys show me some close up photos please? I tried the search and didn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Vpop

Don't really know much about you or your intentions, but the best advice is to just do the best you can. We could show you our cuts, but it would be about as useful as someone showing you a nicely painted Porsche. You wouldnt be able to paint a car. Just draw the straightest lines you can, use tape if you have to and try to do nice work. Sounds like maybe this is just a side thing for you, so its not as if your entire livelihood depends on it.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> ...We could show you our cuts, but it would be about as useful as someone showing you a nicely painted Porsche. You wouldnt be able to paint a car.


Good point
Funny...I was thinking there's not really pics of cuts on site here...except there might be some "in progress" pics here in this section
But VP is correct, I'm not sure how it would help


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok so heres a pic that shows tough wall cuts into trim casings, and baseboards cut into floor. This was all done freehand with brush. Not super close up, but you get the idea. Again, this probably wont help you learn how to cut. To answer your question about how perfect a professional cuts...really really perfect.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, looks like we get a do over! Scott is right, we can show you what it looks like, won't help you to do it. That takes years of experience. If you are serious about being a painter, read all the posts you can on this board, try to find a local painter to take you on so you can learn. By being less than professional in your work and business you give all painters a bad rap. Good Luck to you.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Somehow I remembered this thread http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=401&highlight=cutting+ceilings. 

I think we are getting soft for the new guys.:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can remember back to my first "professional" job circa '71 (that's NINETEEN 71, wise guy  ). Had withdrawn from college, no work, nothin to do, no money, no dope, no hopes. Landlord and grocers wanted money.

Friend had a friend who could use help painting.

Anyway, that was the stage.

We were painting the third floor "rec" room (pronounced "wrecked room"). Real painters in the living areas. One of them made a comment about a kid they once hired who took about 45 minutes to cut in a ceiling line about 12 feet long. I ALMOST said, "what's the matter with that". 

Well, it mighta taken me a dog's age to cut a line, but it was good. My level of acceptance was much higher than my skill. 

With practice and a desire for perfection, I got quicker and even better.

If you have a high regard for quality, you will know what is acceptable. As another sig line I use says, "Strive for perfection, settle for excellence"

I have seen lines that don't belong in a dog house, I have seen lines that Michael J. Fox and Muhammad Ali blindfolded could cut better. Inexcusable.

Just keep at it until you're happy. Build your reputation on YOUR ability, not ours.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is the twilight zone. Our most cantankerous member has just rolled over and exposed his soft underside...others are quitting. Must be the weather.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont want to date myself, but in my first year of painting as my livelihood on a self employed basis I was painting for a property management company doing mostly student apartments as they turned over. 

Here are some things I did:

Painted walls with trim paint and vice versa
Painted over wall paper with BIN and wallpaint
Painted over skim coats that were unsanded*
Painted for about $12/hr**

*The handyman who did all the skimming would call the pm company office manager and tell her that I was the dummest painter he ever saw. He is still the handyman for student turnovers. 

**The other trades that subbed for the company would tell me that I was ridiculously underpriced. I didnt care. I was working for a living. 

Cue up the John Mellencamp..."when I see these guys around, we just laugh and say do you remember when...thats when smoke was smoke and groovin was groovin...we were young and we were improvin."


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> This is the twilight zone. Our most cantankerous member has just rolled over and exposed his soft underside...others are quitting. Must be the weather.


I'm just trying to figure out who "Our most cantankerous member " is. NEPS, Timhag, nor Brian has posted anything ! :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I have no idea as to why I am doing this for this hack.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm just trying to figure out who "Our most cantankerous member " is. NEPS, Timhag, nor Brian has posted anything ! :thumbsup:


You have missed all the action Arch, most was deleted.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Somehow I remembered this thread http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=401&highlight=cutting+ceilings.
> 
> I think we are getting soft for the new guys.:yes:


This guy took an ass beating that was deleted.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The guy is trying to better himself, better to educate him than turn him away. I also work with adults teaching computer use. It amazes me how little college educated, literate, otherwise intelligent people know about forums, chat rooms and "netiquette". Many do not realize that this almost like a "clique" and there are certain manners and social skills required. They do a google search, register, post a question and wait for the info they seek without doing any research. They are looking for instant gratification and get blasted by us instead.


----------



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

Best piece of advice I got from a seasoned veteran some years ago was-----> in your cut in bucket always add a pinch of water!, just like a good cook always adds a pinch of salt. It makes cutting in smooth as silk (for latex).:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

pintex said:


> Best piece of advice I got from a seasoned veteran some years ago was-----> in your cut in bucket always add a pinch of water!, just like a good cook always adds a pinch of salt. It makes cutting in smooth as silk (for latex).:whistling2:


What if he's using oil 

no but seriously, even in oil I would put in a "pinch" of boiled linseed oil to make the paint flow easier.

another good tip, is make sure your brush is right for YOU ! Everyone has their favorite brand, style, and size. 

Just dip it about 1/2 an inch into the paint NOT up to the hilt. Tap the excess off on the inside of the pot, not scrape it on the side. 

if you got the shakes have a shot of single malt, take a comfortable breath and let half out (just like shooting rats at the dump).

and PRACTICE


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

